# http:// URL scheme with SRV records is deprecated in pkgng



## spiky (Nov 22, 2013)

After upgrading PKGNG from 1.1.4_8 to 1.1.4_10 minutes ago, I got this message while trying to `pkg upgrade`:

```
pkg: Warning: use of http:// URL scheme with SRV records is deprecated: switch to pkg+http://
```
I've tried searching the man pages, the handbook and the forums, all without success.

My current configuration in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf is:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "http://pkg.us-east.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  enabled: "yes"
}
```
I have no pkg.conf.

Does someone knows what "pkg+http://" is all about?


----------



## kpa (Nov 22, 2013)

You can ignore the warning. It's just a notice that the protocol for accessing the remote repositories in the next version of ports-mgmt/pkg will be a custom protocol PKG+HTTP that isn't quite the standard HTTP. The current way of calling the protocol HTTP but using SRV records to look up the mirrors is in conflict with the standards and therefore deprecated.

This issue at the PKG Github repository explains it in more detail:

https://github.com/freebsd/pkg/issues/550


----------



## kpa (Nov 22, 2013)

It looks like there is already support for pkg+http. You can just change http to pkg+http in the configuration file to silence the warning. If you're already using a mirror directly (like you're using pkg.us-east.FreeBSD.org) you can keep the http in the URL as it is but change the mirror_type to http. That should also silence the warning.


----------



## spiky (Nov 22, 2013)

By the way, pkg.us-east.freebsd.org is like pkg.freebsd.org, I must use pkg+http and "srv" as mirror type.


----------



## kpa (Nov 22, 2013)

spiky said:
			
		

> By the way, pkg.us-east.freebsd.org is like pkg.freebsd.org, I must use pkg+http and "srv" as mirror type.



Sorry yes, you're correct. You can easily test if a mirror is an http mirror by trying to load the repository in a web browser. If it doesn't load it's an SRV mirror.


----------

